# Facetime?



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys, wondering if anybody knows if when making a facetime call, does it use your talk minutes? Does it charge long distance if I call up a friend in the states with facetime, or does it purely use WiFi and nothing else, not eating your minutes or charging long distance?


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

It's purely WiFi. No airtime minutes; no long-distance charges.


----------



## DukeMazer (Jul 24, 2008)

How do you know it's purely wifi? Before you hit the facetime button it's a regular call on the cellular network, so what happens after you hit the factetime button. I don't know I test it first. Have 2 minute call and wait for a bill. I can see Rogers/Fido finding a way to bill you for that call.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Watch the WWDC video. SJ discusses how the call switches to WiFi for Facetime.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah its purely wifi. You must be connected to wifi for it to work right now.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

King Chung Huang said:


> It's purely WiFi. No airtime minutes; no long-distance charges.


Ok good, I'm gonna trust you on that haha. I'm launching some facetime calls directly rather than calling him then hitting facetime, so there's really no call first.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

There is supposed to be a way to initiate directly from Facetime without the cell call as well.


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

DukeMazer said:


> How do you know it's purely wifi? Before you hit the facetime button it's a regular call on the cellular network, so what happens after you hit the factetime button. I don't know I test it first. Have 2 minute call and wait for a bill. I can see Rogers/Fido finding a way to bill you for that call.


Facetime itself is WiFi only. If you initiate Facetime via a voice call, then you would naturally be billed for the duration of the voice call. Initiating Facetime directly wouldn't incur any charges.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

So how do I use this FaceTime thing? On apple website it says "Just find her entry in your Contacts and tap the FaceTime button" well where is this FaceTime button?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> So how do I use this FaceTime thing? On apple website it says "Just find her entry in your Contacts and tap the FaceTime button" well where is this FaceTime button?


Coworker was playing with this. In preferences, there is an option to enable Facetime. Underneath the preference, it was stuck on a message of "Authorizing Facetime" or authenticating or something like that. He couldn't get it to work with co-worker. Maybe there is some phone authentication that needs to be done and maybe its swamped today?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Found this support article:
Last Modified: July 15, 2010
*Article: HT4246
*

Summary
After porting your number from another carrier and attempting to use FaceTime on iPhone 4, FaceTime may exhibit one or more of the following symptoms after the porting process completes:

When you are calling someone on FaceTime, the number on their screen is not your number.
People are unable to initiate a FaceTime call with you.
Products Affected
iPhone 4
To resolve this issue:

Use iTunes to update to the latest version of iOS for your iPhone.
Disable FaceTime in Settings > Phone and then turn it on again. Do this by sliding the slider off and then on.
Reset All Settings under Settings > General > Reset.

=============


Also, could be issues if you are *behind a corporate firewall.*


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Coworker was playing with this. In preferences, there is an option to enable Facetime. Underneath the preference, it was stuck on a message of "Authorizing Facetime" or authenticating or something like that. He couldn't get it to work with co-worker. Maybe there is some phone authentication that needs to be done and maybe its swamped today?


Ah I did not know what the preference or settings for iphone to turn it on. You think they would say something on their website. 

My is saying waiting for activation. I will wait awhile and see what happens.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

My FaceTime worked but my wifes iPhone needed the above reset to get it working.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> My FaceTime worked but my wifes iPhone needed the above reset to get it working.


What does that reset do and specifically what settings are reset?


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Easier way than that...*

Go to "About" in settings.

It will detect the need for a carrier update, and voila it works.

Your welcome.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

Jarooda said:


> Go to "About" in settings.
> 
> It will detect the need for a carrier update, and voila it works.
> 
> Your welcome.


Thanks Jarooda, did as you suggested and then did a reboot and face time is now working.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

That didn't work for my wife. I had to reset the network settings and then reboot before it worked.


----------

